# Duyuru > Soygunlar >  AKP Sudan'da para mı aklıyor?

## bozok

*DUYDUN MU?...*
*AKP Sudan’da para mı aklıyor?* 



*Sabahattin üNKİBAR* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 09/02/2009* 



İnsan hakları ihlalleri sebebiyle dünyanın lanetlediği Sudan, malum AKP iktidarının gözbebeğidir.* Darfur katliamından sorumlu Beşir neredeyse üç ayda bir Türkiye’de ağırlanıyor.* Konuyla ilgili olarak dün ilginç şeyler dinledim. Buna göre AKP’nin Sudan’a olan muhabbeti ideolojik yakınlığın yanı sıra orada alınan işlerle de ilgiliymiş. Evet pek çok AKP’li Sudan’da işler yapıyor ve ihaleler alıyor. Dahası Sudan’ı para aklama merkezi olarak kullananlar da varmış. Dün bana anlatıldığına göre Başbakan Erdoğan’ın danışmanı *Mücahit Arslan*’ın babası olan AKP Diyarbakır mebusu* İhsan Arslan’*ın da Sudan’da beton santralları ve çeşitli inşaat malzemelerine kadar geniş bir ticarı ağı varmış. Kuşkusuz İhsan beyin yaptığı kurallara uygundur, ama bazı AKP’lilerin burada aklama yaptığı dillere destandır. 

İsimleri bizzat verilen bu AKP’lileri hukukun gereği olarak, yani ispatlanmadığı için deşifre edemiyoruz, ama iddialar diz boyudur.


...

----------


## bozok

*BAşBAKAN’IN OğULLARI, SUDAN’IN PETROLü VE GEMİLER...* 
**

 

Türkiye’nin henüz tanımadığı bir zenginden söz edeceğim.


Tanıklardan dinledim; *bu kişi telefonda Başbakan’a “Tayyip Bey” diye sesleniyor.* Eline telefonu aldığında dere tepe derken, fasılasız 40 – 45 dakika konuşabiliyor. 


Bu kişinin *şirket merkezi yurtdışında* ve İran ile Sudan’da *petrol ve doğalgaz kuyuları* bulunuyor. Tabi kuyu imtiyazlarına nasıl sahip olduğu ayrı bir hikaye. Yasal kısıtlar nedeniyle şimdilik isim veremiyorum ama zaten isimler değil, ilişkiler ve *servetin nasıl kazanıldığı* önem arz ediyor. 


Hangi ilişkiler derseniz; yanıtı belli: Bu kişinin Başbakan ve ailesiyle olan ilişkilerinden söz ediyoruz. 


Başbakan’ın iki oğlu var: *Necmeddin Bilal Erdoğan* ve *Ahmet Burak Erdoğan.*

Küçük oğlan Necmettin Bilal 28 yaşında; büyük olan Ahmet Burak ise 30’lu yaşlarda. 

Bilal’ın, aile dostu *Cihan Kamer’le* kuyumculukta ortak olduğunu ve Amerika’da yaşarken, emek sarf etmeden bu işte gelir elde ettiğini biliyoruz. Ayrıca kozmetik şirketine ortaklığı filan var…


Burak’ın ise *Bumerz* ve *MB* isimli iki denizcilik şirketinde yönetim kurulu üyeliği ve ortaklığı bulunuyor. 


Peki, hepsi bu kadar mı?


Acaba Başbakan’ın oğullarının yurtdışında şirketi var mıdır?


Henüz uluslar arası belgelere ulaşamıyoruz ama güvenilir kaynaklarımızın aktardığına göre böyle bir şirket var. 


Bu şirket deniz taşımacılığı yapıyor ve *bünyesinde 10 kadar gemi* barındırıyor. 

Bilgimiz; hadi diyelim, iddiamız şu: Oğullar, Başbakan’ın “gemicik aldı” tariflerini çoktan aşmış görünüyor. 


İyi güzel de, Erdoğan soyadını taşıyan bu genç insanlar nasıl böyle bir servete ulaşıyor. 

Tabi ki babaları sayesinde.


Biz yine tedbirli olmayı tercih ederek şu iddiayı dillendiriyoruz:


Atasay Kuyumculuk’un patronu Cihan Kamer *“üocuklara yardımcı oldum”* demişti. 


Yurtdışındaki gemicilik şirketinin satın alınmasında da, Başbakan’a Tayyip Bey diyen *zengin amca “yardımcı oluyor”*.


Peki, ne karşılığında?


Dikkatinizi çekiyordur; dünya insan hakları örgütlerinin lanetlediği Sudan yönetimi son birkaç yıldır çok sık Ankara’ya gelir oldu. 

İddiaya göre; Sudan’da o kişiye üç petrol kuyusu imtiyazı veriliyor. Bu kuyuların alınmasında da bizzat Başbakan aracılık ediyor. *Başbakan’a sorarsanız*, Türk müteşebbisine destek oluyor.


Varın, yorumu siz yapın.


Bu kadar kuvvetli iddiaları şifresi bol bir yazıda konu ettik. Ben de Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu gibi konuşayım: *Başbakan, Sudan’da petrol kuyuları alan bu yakın arkadaşının ismini de açıklasın*.


*Başbakan da biliyor ki; büyük oğlu Burak, o zengin kişinin karşı ofisinde vakit geçiriyor. Hemen her gün de bu zengin amcasıyla hasbıhal ediyor.* 




*Ahmet Erhan üelik*



*Odatv.com*
11 şubat 2009

----------

